# Looking for Entry Level Coding Job



## Sandhyasundar (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi,I have completed my COC certification in June, right now looking for a entry level position as Medical Coder. 
Can anyone suggest me any tips how to get work experience in this healthcare field. I would like to work as "Intern" and gain knowledge in this field.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Pathos (Sep 10, 2019)

This is kind of a repost, however the content is just as relevant as it was before:

If you look through other people's posts in the Employment thread you will find several good and positive suggestions on how to best land your first coding job. I see several frustrated posts of how difficult it is to get your foot in the door when it comes to medical coding. Granted, I was lucky in the sense my work paid for my CPC and I was already coding when I was taking my exam. That said, I do have some suggestions to share, based on my own and the experiences of other people:

-*Network, network, network*.
These days who you know is almost more important than what you know. I have been in situations where the candidate was probably more qualified than the person who got hired, but because the person who got hired had better networking skills, they got the job instead. Not always fair, but there is that relationship of trust that can be so important.

-*What jobs are you applying for?*
I have applied for jobs that I did not meet all of the requirements for, but was still contacted for interviews. If you think/believe you can do the job, then apply away. Just make sure your resume/CV is solid and reflects how you can dynamite the job.

-*How's your resume?*
I have a small panel of trusted people I often have check on my resume and provide me constructive feedback, and I do the same for them. Make sure your resume is not too general and more specific to the position and organization you're applying to. Recruiters will often see through if you're being too general.

*-How are your interviewing skills?*
Your resume and applications are meant for your ticket to land an interview. Often recruiters will have a number of applicants come in and weed people out from there. Are you interviewing well? There are numerous of YouTube videos that can be helpful in honing your interviewing skills, but most important is to be yourself and show your panel that you are the right candidate for the job.

*-What job do you really want?*
This is a tricky one, especially for a new CPC grad. Know that there *ARE* jobs that are only looking for CPC-A out there. I have seen them on several occasions. However, they often require some type of medical office experience along with your certification. If you don't have any medical office experience, don't panic and try and get some. It is the old paradox of "Can't get a job because I don't have enough experience, but I can't get experience because I can't get a job". You might have to aim a little lower than Coding to get your foot in the door, and apply for Patient Registration, Billing, Medical Office Specialist/Receptionist, etc., and then from there go for Coder. Once you land your first coding job, then you should be on your way to a great coding career!

If you have some specific questions/concerns (I made my post kinda generic on purpose in order to include most people), you are also free to PM me and I will help as much as I can. I realize it can be very disheartening and discouraging when you get rejected and your interviews/applications turned down. However, there is hope out there and perhaps all that is needed is some fine-adjustments.

Good luck!


----------



## gabreyes87 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sandhyasundar said:


> Hi,I have completed my COC certification in June, right now looking for a entry level position as Medical Coder.
> Can anyone suggest me any tips how to get work experience in this healthcare field. I would like to work as "Intern" and gain knowledge in this field.
> Can anyone help me?


hi I would suggest getting any kind of position as a biller or medical office position to get your foot in the door. I have a question can you give me any suggestions on how to pass the COC exam. I want to get my COC certification i am already CPC certified


----------



## LauraMR18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Pathos said:


> This is kind of a repost, however the content is just as relevant as it was before:
> 
> If you look through other people's posts in the Employment thread you will find several good and positive suggestions on how to best land your first coding job. I see several frustrated posts of how difficult it is to get your foot in the door when it comes to medical coding. Granted, I was lucky in the sense my work paid for my CPC and I was already coding when I was taking my exam. That said, I do have some suggestions to share, based on my own and the experiences of other people:
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your post!!!  I am definitley one of those that are a little discourgaged because of not finding a job.  Some of your points I have completed.  I currently work as a Denial Resolution Specialist and have Medical Assistant and Medical Office and Records Experience in the past from the military.  I will just keep trying.  Thank you for you encouraging words. 

Laura R.


----------

